# CDR Report for Engineers Australia



## A_Fatthy (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Guys

I am an Egyptian Electronic Engineer, and currently in Australia on a student visa.

I wanna to apply for Immigration but I couldn't do the CDR report which is required for Engineers Australia

Can any one help me Please?

Regards
A_Fatthy


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Fatthy:

If you are on a student visa then your PR process normally comes after you get your degree/certificate. Why aren't you able to do a CDR? Can you expand on those reasons?

Also what sort of suggestions are you looking for? If you are looking for PR visa options you can start by reading the Sticky threads at the top of the forum and then also contact a migration agent to find out what options are available to you.

Good luck 



A_Fatthy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am an Egyptian Electronic Engineer, and currently in Australia on a student visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## A_Fatthy (Aug 4, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Fatthy:
> 
> If you are on a student visa then your PR process normally comes after you get your degree/certificate. Why aren't you able to do a CDR? Can you expand on those reasons?
> 
> ...



Dear Amaslam

Thank you for your reply, I appreciate that so much
I am not studying, but my husband who is studying, so I am on a student visa depends on his visa.
as an Engineer, I should be eligible to apply for the PR, but after getting my qualification assessment.
I need a help in preparing the CDR, and if anyone can provide me with a sample of it, it will be highly appreciated.

Thank you so much
A_Fatthy


----------



## H2O (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Fatthy,
You can find the Emigration Skills Assessment Booklet on the EA site, where is described in very detailed manner the way of writing a successful CDR. You just only have to read it carefully and follow thoroughly the advices they are giving. Stick to this booklet.
And as *amaslam* said also, what is that you find it difficult to prepare the CDR? Be more specific....

Regards


----------

